# How we remove cars from the road



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This happened at 8:00AM. This Is a bad curve that I live on. No injuries.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad for no injuries. Looks like it could'a been lots worse.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Before they redid the road, before my time, there were fatalities involved. Now they just bounce off the banks and guard rails. My neighbor in the house you see in the pic would find the vehicles in the morning. Couldn't here the accident.. Almost got hit walking down to the barn one day, kid fell asleep missed the curve and started to bounce off guard rail before going over the bank into our pasture. Happened about 20 feet in front of me.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

They sure were lucky


----------

